# Wasserdichte Angeltasche



## Yupii (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche eine große geräumige vor allem wasserdichte Angeltasche. Meine Pilker von 300-600gr für das Gelbe Riff sollen hinein, hängend in einer noch anzufertigen Pilkerbox,ebenso die restlichen Kleinigkeiten, die man dort so braucht. Hat jemand von Euch so ein geräumiges Teil oder weiss, woher ich diese bekomen kann?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Probier mal einen Ortlieb Packsack im Trekkingshop. (Von Tatonka gibts auch ne billigere Leichtausführung.) Die sind absolut Dicht. Nur was das so bringen soll, wenn man da lange drin Kramen muss, bis man was findet ist mir schleierhaft. Und nur zum Transport muss sie ja auch nicht wasserdicht sein, ist ja nur auf dem Boot wichtig.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ms_34501&artbez=Tatonka+Stausack+wasserdicht&k_id=0413&h_kat=Rucks%E4cke%2C+Taschen%2C+Beutel&u_kat=Taschen%2C+S%E4cke%2C+Kisten 

Also ich find ne Kiste Praktischer.
Da nehm ich dann ne 2. Kühlbox für, Dicht, schneller zugriff, und auch für grosse Fänge sehr Praktisch.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dorschi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Genau Holger!
Hab für spezielle Fälle einen Ortlieb Rucksack wasserdicht.Z.B. Fürs Kayak in Alaska (GPS und Handy, Wechselklamotten)
Geht bestimmt luftgefüllt auch gut als Schwimmhilfe :q  :q  :q 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Laksos (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Falls es fürs Kutterangeln mit Pilkern u.ä. Zubehör gedacht ist, fände ich eine Tasche oder Sack auch unpraktisch. Besser wäre da sicher ein geräumigerer Angelkoffer (z.B. von Plano oder andere), der vor allem im unteren Bereich wegen dem ganzen Wasser keine Schubladen haben sollte (am besten gar keine außen "angepappten" Schubladen oder Fächer, sonder nur einen einzigen großen Deckel zum öffnen). - Oder einfach einen großen weißen Malereimer mit Deckel, wäre preislich auch unschlagbar.


----------



## Dorschi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Für die Pilker sind auch Malereimer (Ariel-eimer aus der Metro) und Kühlbox meine Favoriten!


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Beim Ausritt aufs Riff war die Angeltasche durchnässt, das Brot recht salzig und im Angelkoffer liegen die Pilker, Drillinge verkeilt. Kühlbox ist keine schlechte Idee, großer Malereimer hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, die Aufhängung für die Pilker der zu kaufenden Pilkerbar ähnelnd würde ich aus VA-Vollrohr 4-6mm selbstherstellen können. Ist wohl auch die billigste Lösung.

Gruss Uwe:a


----------



## Laksos (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Oft gesehen:
Malereimer am oberen Rand (ca. 5 cm bis zur Oberkante) in ca. 3 cm-Abständen ringsherum mit Bohrlöchern versehen und Wäscheleine durchgewoben. In die entstehenden Schlaufen können innen im Eimer problemlos die Pilker eingehängt werden.


----------



## Tiffy (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so einen Eimer gebastelt. Allerdings hat er keine Löcher wegen der Wasserdichtheit gemacht. Er hat den Eimer auf ein Brett gelegt und angezeichnet. Dann den Radius ringsum um ca. 3cm verkleinert und ausgesägt. Das gleiche dann nochmal ca 5 cm weiter innen so das er einen ovalen Holzring erhielt. Ringsum wurden Löcher gebohrt für die Pilkerhaken und der Ring wurde mit 2 Komponentenkleber in den Eimer geklebt. Geht durch die konische Form der Eimer gar nicht so schwer. Weil irgendwann kann der Ring nicht mehr tiefer rutschen. Wenn der Deckel aufgedrückt ist kann man den Eimer sogar ins Wasser schmeißen ohne das ein Tropfen Wasser ins Innere gelangt.


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Es gibt auch ne ganz Taugliche Tasche ist eigentlich für Jerkbaits aber hält auch meine Großen und vorallen Langen Riffpilker (Ronzjemeier!?!)! Die Tasche ist zwar nicht wasserdicht, aber dafür kann die Feuchte auch wieder abtrocknen und nach so einer Rifftour, sollte mann sein Gerät ja eh noch mal mit Süßwasser abspülen und säubern! Im Inneren der Tasche ist dann eine Aufteilung sodaß alle Pilker in kleinen Fächern aufgehangen werden können! Ich bekomme da so ca. 60 Pilker rein und wie gesagt auch die Stabpilker. Für meine kürzeren und leichteren Pilker habe ich dann noch nen ASngelkasten, der auch so eine Einteilung / Aufhängung hat!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Also für Pilker hab ich auch nen Eimer wie Laksos ihn beschreibt. Allerdings hab ich Dicke Monoschnur statt Wäscheleine verwendet.

Meiner hat auch unten einige Löcher. Die genutzten Pilker häng ich unterwegs einfach wieder ein, und den Kompletten gefüllten Eimer stelle ich offen abends kurz unter die Dusche. So wird das Pilkerabspülen nochmal so einfach. Das Wasser kann ja wieder rauslaufen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Yupii (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Ja, das mit dem Eimer ist ne gute Sache. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, alles  zusammen zu transportieren. Daher auch die wasserdichte Tasche, alles ist aufgeräumt und griffbereit, aber seewassergeschützt. Aber ich kann auch mehr als ein Teil gleichzeitig tragen . Außerdem habe ich ja noch meinen Schwager dabei. Der weiss nicht wohin mit seiner Energie. Ich werde die leichten Sachen nehmen und er unsere Pilkersammlung und Ruten und...#v 


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Hendrik (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

...also die Firma BALZER bietet eine Tasche extra fürs Pilken an, heißt "Luxus-Boots/Pilkertasche" - Abmessungen: 42 x 25 x 20 cm, großes Innenfach, Außenfächer mit Vorrichtungen zum Aufhängen von Pilkern. inkl. Reling- u. Vorfachtasche und Relinghalter!
Das Ding sieht sehr anständig aus und ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert!
...den Preis kenne ich leider nicht!  Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Malereimer (IMPARAT  :q ) sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Yupii (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wasserdichte Angeltasche*

Bei den Abmessungen hat man aber Probleme mit den großen Riffpilkern. Wir haben jetzt eine andere Lösung:
Mein Schwager baut aus Alublech jeweils einen tragbaren und wasserdichten Koffer für unsere Utensilien incl. der großen Pilker.
Gruss Uwe:z


----------

